# truck and plow in accident, need advice



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello
I've read post on this site for a few years now and finally joined up. It stinks one of my fist posts is about this mess. 
To make long story short my truck [01 f-350 supercab 4x4 lariet desiel]was hit while going to a site to plow tuesday morning. The plow is in pretty rough shape [fisher 7.5 rd mm1] The mould board is toast for sure, a frame looks ok, upper frme is racked about 3/8' out of square, LF angle cylinder is toast. frame mount looks ok. It looks like the plow is a total loss. parts to fix what I can see is broken is 3800.00 and new plow uninstalled is 3925.00 so that is a no brainer. 
I have two questions maybe some one can help with. My rig is a late model MM1 with the e force module and 3 plug attachment. I've been told the MM2 and MM1 have the same frame mounts and also I think the electric hook up and plugs are the same? Does anyone know this for sure? Can drive I into and new MM2 set up and use my electronics and lower frame? If you know please post up. I've been plowing for about 20 years and never had an incident with a plow truck.
2nd question. this is the part that really sucks, they are thinking about calling my truck a total loss. the damage to truck is about 6500.00 and it only sheet metal. the plow took the most of the impack and keep the car that hit me from doing any structual damage to the truck. the problem I have is they won't place a value on the plow. they are only talking about what the truck is worth [about 14k] lumping the cost to fix the plow in with that. I think that even the plow was not new it should have it's own value of some sort? anyone ever run into this kind? If so how did you make out? Sorry for being so long winded, thanks in advance for any help..

Rich


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

here are couple of pics of the damage


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

*and a couple more*

here are couple more pictures


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I was hit last winter. The insurance did seperate "values" for both my plow and truck. My insurance knew nothing about my plow prior to the accident since I'd only had it on my truck about 2 days and hadn't called them yet letting them know I had one. 

As far as the plow, if possible i'd get that replaced and if you can put up with your truck looking tough for the rest of the winter I'd drive it like that until winter is over. Then send it to the body shop or fix it however your going to do it. Then your not out a truck incase it snows while it's at the body shop and also if you hit something else, there's a good chance the bed will be involved and since it's messed up already it won't be as big of a problem.


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

i'm with you. i just want the go ahead to fix the plow. we can fix the body work anytime. we only get a few godd storms in my area and I already missed one due this crap. Supposed to be a nor easter headed this way 1st of the week and I want to get the new plow on and running asap


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry to hear about your accident...

No clue on MM1 MM2 mounts...

if the insurance wants to call it a complete loss, keep the truck.

Bed -$650-850
Fender $125
hood $100
Grille $100
Headlight $125

If you look around you can find used parts that are already white, it is common color, that would bolt on and it would save you the paint costs.
I am postive Newcomers truck parts has 1 or 2 white trucks over there for parts. so they may have some parts.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im confused about a few things

first , did they hit you, or you hit them

Eitherway , your plow is apart of your truck when it is on it. If they hit you , ill tell you that i would be buying a whole new plow on there dime

If you hit them , then id say that i would highly consider trying to get the insurance to cover it, It all depends on your policy..do they know you have a plow? do you have commercial insurance for plowing?- if you dont , you should....


I wouldnt get rid of the truck. I would turn it into a "work truck" maybe even a flat bed... that is if its not your only vehical ...then take hte money and buy a new one

if they are buying your plow, or paying for the reparis, i would make darn sure that the a frame is straight, also that the repair includes new hoses, and readjusting the pumps pressure releifs... a hard impact could cause damage to the hydro system. we hit a cub last yr... the a frame was slightly less than 1/8 inch off. Well that put a slight pressure on the hydro cylinder, and it broke 2 rams before we figured out why it did that. 

If they give you money for it. i would buy a used blade, pocket the rest of the money , pull spare parts off of your blade like the pump, plugs , lights, rams...... then turn the rest in to scrap metal for $$

also , , i would highly remind the insurance agancy that time is of the essence. and the longer that this entire process takes the more your down a truck, which earns you income... (that is if you have a commercial policy) and depending on yoru policy...or if the other person is going to pay for the damage, you have the right for loss of income. I would remind them that your now paying a sub upwards of 120 per hour..with 10 hours min each time it snows, and that you will be submitting the bill to them unless they act quickly


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The push plates on the truck are the same from MM1 to MM2, the plugs I believe are the same as well- call your local Fisher dealer- they'll tell you in a second for sure.
That's some bad sheet metal damage- similar work to mine several years ago- they wrote in to replace the whole bed side/quarter panel instead of repairing the damaged one to save on the labor.

They should separate the plow and truck values, and if you're plow was not listed on the insurance they don't have to payout on it's value.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

350 STROKER;735474 said:


> I have two questions maybe some one can help with. My rig is a late model MM1 with the e force module and 3 plug attachment. I've been told the MM2 and MM1 have the same frame mounts and also I think the electric hook up and plugs are the same? Does anyone know this for sure? Can drive I into and new MM2 set up and use my electronics and lower frame? If you know please post up.
> Rich


Since you have the three plug setup Rich you can connect to any brand new three plug straight blade Fisher...with no mods what so ever. Just connect and go.

Hope that helps your day out a little. :salute:


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

elite1msmith;735830 said:


> im confused about a few things
> 
> first , did they hit you, or you hit them
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. the other guy hit me. The problem I'm having is they are trying to total my truck but they won't add any value to the truck for the plow. They just want to write a check and walk away. My probelm is, we have another storm brewing for next week [ a large one for this area] and need this truck on the road. I think I'm going to put an angle piston on it, weld the torm mount that is ties into and hope the pump etc survived. I'm not paying a sub. I am the sub which sucks, they aready said they would give me 1500 for the storm I missed but get this they want to write it up under a medical release.... like that is a suprise
this is my person truck and plow for a friend of mine, we all know what trucks cost these and work has been really really slow and I can't afford to buy a new one and don't want somebody else's head ache. I ordered this one, had it build and have taken care of it like it was a chiold. I knew I would have this truck 10 years or better. anyway thanks for letting me vent


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks to everyone esle for the reply on the mount. I ended up calling fisher in rockland yesterday. they told me no problem, hook up and go. the two dealers we have here couldn't tell me for sure. I guess it's not their fault there just isn't alot of plows in this area and the ones that are here are mostly meyers. we just don't get that much snow here.
I grew up in New Hampshire and have used fisher equipment since I was 16 and it has alway been good to me so I stick with it.
I really think the plow saved my butt and a lot more damage to my truck. It took about a 45 mph impact to do that damage. at least that is how fast the other guy was going. I was doing about 20. it was hit by a mountaineer. to make long story short he lost it on a corner, came down a hill about 300 yards and hit my almost head on. the first thing to hit me was his rear end at about a 45 deg. angle, he then spun around and took out the rear quarter on my truck. to make matters worse we were on a narrow two lane bridge. it even pushed my truck into the bridge on the right and and did the damage to right bumper / fender. there also was a bolt or something sticking out of the bridge that put a hole throught my rim and tire on that side.
It was a fun day. I guess I should be happy I'm here to complain about it.

Thanks again

rich


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Should it end up being totaled, be careful that it doesn't end up with a salvage title. The insurance company should cover your lost income. Another tact would be to request the insurance company provide you with a rental unit. From the way it sounds, that might be difficult in your local area. Do not hesitate to get your lawyer involved. Since it appears you would like to keep your current truck, you might also look at finding something for the short term. Once an insurance company feels they have you on the ropes, that you are in a hurry to get it resolved, they use that to their advantage. Encourage you insurer to push the other company, while putting your's on the spot to getting your needs filled.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Let them totatl your truck and buy it back, that front end damage is nothing! Now would be the time to do a 07 Front end! I can get you all of that for around 900, everything you need, you would just have to paint it and put it on. The bed part is kind of pricey, I would just drive around like that till you find one on the internet, they usually sell for a 1000, but you can find them cheaper if you look.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Let them total truck. Also describe the accident. Just becuase you were hit doesnt mean you were not at fault. Also contact the other insuarnce company. Let them write it up also and see what they say. As for the people giving you estimates online form a picture!!!. dont believe them at all. not one of them figured in that you raidator support maybe moved and you intercooler maybe screwed up. Also Bumper seems to hit other side. It needs an entire nose + bed plus painting it. Plus you will end up with a dirty title. Then the truck is really hard to sell afterwards. So all the money you sunk it to it is gone. Plus once they total it. they also look at trucks worth in auction, So they delete that off you settlement. let the truck go and find another 99 in nice shape.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If they claim they will not cover the price of the plow as additional vehicle value then they are playing you. Stick to your guns, give them quotes on that unit as a replacement. Their fault, they have to make you whole.

I'm sure you can find a lawyer to write up a letter ... just don't let them back you down. Insurance companies work best with those you whine and hold out the longest.

The damage doesn't look terrible per sae. You can flip out the bed for a junk yard one, fender is replaceable, bumper's are easy too. I would still have the frame inspected and straightened - that you have to have someone else for. Any suspension damage is easy enough for a local shop to flip out if not you. Your biggest headache is time and fronting any up front repairs to get the rig mobile for now.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

*Brian*

Who was at fault is the question here? If it was the other person then go after their insurance company...if you can't plow a storm, have proof of lost income. It's property damage and as such the other person is responsible for paying to repair any and all damage they caused, including lost income from a commercial vehicle or like rental, which is unlikely b/c of the nature of the vehicle. I had one of these accidents with a work truck. It was a custom rig and the insurance company basically conceded that a like/suitable vehicle could not be rented that would provide the same service so they paid for me to stay home(go on vacation actually) while the truck was being fixed. I showed what the average daily income from the truck was, and the check was here 2 days later.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

If you hit my truck and your ins co was not willing to pay me what was owed, damage to truck (up to the book value) loss of use...Etc...I would take you to court, and win. Stand firm and if push comes to shove they will make good......after all, they have contactual obigations to protect thier insured from a loss.


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks to everyone for the replies. I have some new info for anyone one that is interested.
1st off it was his fault for sure and he admitted guilt to his ins. company. it would take a long time to describe the whole accident but long story short he lost it in the snow and ended up in my lane and hit my truck multiple times.
as mentioned above I'm very concerned about ending up with a salvage title and having to have a rebuilt title in the long run. then the value of the truck is shot if I decide to sell it down the road. If they total it and I can fix it and get up with 4-5K left then maybe I could live with the bad title. I never planned on selling this truck until it was totally worn out. I new that when I ordered it and have maintained it for the long haul by using synthetic oil and a taking good care of the truck.
I worked on the plow this weekend. I cut out and welded the torn angle ram mount and put in a new piston. the old one was split the length of it from the pressure the wreck. the plow works but the pump is hurt. it works but when I let off any of the controls the pump continues to try to run, even though the controls are telling it to stop. for instance. if i angle it left for 1/2 second and let off the control the pump will run for another 1/2 second or might run until it press another button. it does this will all the commands. so i'm not sure what is up there. also the other two pistons are leaking, like the pressure from the crash back fed through the system and and was too much for the seals to hold. they are minors leaks, just weeping on one and a drip on the other. the headgear is racked about 3/8" to the right [not a big deal but still is damaged] So I'm thinking the plow is a total loss except the wiring and truck mount.
I'm waiting now for them to put a value to the truck and everything on it or in it. I hope to find out today. I need the truck to come in at about 15k for them to fix it with no problems. the damage to truck is 6800.00 and some change and new plow from the bumper forward is 3900.00 if I put it together. they say they look at a total at 75% value. 
The truck is not hurt as bad at it looks. two body shops, myself and few other people can find no structural damage. even the radiator support is not bent, at least from what no one can see. the damage does not contact the frame anywhere. even where the bed is caved in, it didn't hit the inner panel. the steering wheel is turned slightly but that could just be the alignment, tie rod end or maybe steering box. So I guess I just get to wait and see, hopefully I'll hear today. Stay tuned and I'll keep you all updated. thanks again for the posts

Rich


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

We just had a total loss here of an SUV 4 weeks ago...the value came in higher than anything we could buy of the same year, so we took the money, bought another one using the cash and banked the rest. The used market is soft right now, and it may just be better to take the money from the insurance company for a total loss and buy another one. You won't have to worry about repairs, etc

by the way, I found 17,000 as a rough value with the plow. Before getting worked up about the vehicle being totaled, look around to see what else you can get for the $14 or $17k or whatever they offer, you may be very happy with what you find. We traded out a 99 Monterro for an Explorer XLT loaded of the same year that is mint and banked $1400 in the process.


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

bgingras;740046 said:


> We just had a total loss here of an SUV 4 weeks ago...the value came in higher than anything we could buy of the same year, so we took the money, bought another one using the cash and banked the rest. The used market is soft right now, and it may just be better to take the money from the insurance company for a total loss and buy another one. You won't have to worry about repairs, etc
> 
> by the way, I found 17,000 as a rough value with the plow. Before getting worked up about the vehicle being totaled, look around to see what else you can get for the $14 or $17k or whatever they offer, you may be very happy with what you find. We traded out a 99 Monterro for an Explorer XLT loaded of the same year that is mint and banked $1400 in the process.


I've looked around a little bit. the problem i find is when looking at a truck of this size, you find a ton of them that have been beat to death and not taken care of. the other thing is a whole new plow installed is 4800. I guess I'll have to wait and see what they come up with.

thanks


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

morning all
I just wanted to update everyone on the final out come of this mess. the insurance company of the guy that hit me tried to total my truck and plow. they looked at them as one unit and put a crappy value on the truck and plow. they said it was only worth 12k for both. I told them no way and called my insurance company. they right way decided to deal with the plow and truck separately. long story short the body shop is ordering parts for the truck today and I have an adjuster come to look at the plow on friday. they are going to fully fix or replace the plow. I think I'm going to get a new plow since the parts to fix this one are more than a whole new rig. I think what killed this one is there is something wrong with the pump. the pump runs for a second or two longer than it takes to move the plow. like it doesn't know when to stop running. They asked me to get a repair estimate and replace estimate. I have a quote in front of me to fix it like it was before the accident for 3800 just for parts and that doesn't include the pump. a new plow if I do the assembly is only 3900. the wireing and mount on the truck are the same for this plow or a new one. A new plow installed from scratch right now is 4800.00. I think the truck mount is ok but it is hard to tell. the plow comes off and on with no problem but they may have just moved together in the crash. 
Anyway to sum it up. I'm happy with my insurance company and they are taking care of this very fast and will go after the other company for it all later. Thanks for the responces. also if anyone has any idea how to see if the truck mount is bent, please let me know.

thanks

Rich


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I would replace the truck mount just to be safe thats one hell of an impact for that to take isent it?


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

I may just so that. I talked to the plow shop this am and it comes with a new one anyway. hell whats another 6 or 8 bolts since I have to put it together anyway


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that they are doing the right thing for you. Sometimes you just have to fight them. While I was reading everyone's comments I was wondering if we have coverage under our polices for our plows and sanders. I called the insurance company and they said we were not so i added everything. I just want to be on the safe side if one of the guys wrecks one of the new plows or destroys the sander.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that they are doing the right thing for you. Sometimes you just have to fight them. While I was reading everyone's comments I was wondering if we have coverage under our polices for our plows and sanders. I called the insurance company and they said we were not so i added everything. I just want to be on the safe side if one of the guys wrecks one of the new plows or destroys the sander.


----------



## 350 STROKER (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm with you I'm adding it to mine also. I don't want to get caught with my pants down.


----------

